

Builder [Gnome IDE] Development Update - hendzen
http://hergert.me/blog/2014/09/25/builder-update.html

======
kolev
A link to the source code (doesn't seem to be recently updated though):
[https://github.com/chergert/gnome-builder](https://github.com/chergert/gnome-
builder)

~~~
jmhain
Looks like it's hosted here now: [https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-
builder](https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-builder)

I can't get it to build though, I get

    
    
        fatal error: gb-resources.h: No such file or directory #include "gb-resources.h"

~~~
psgbg
Apparently it's related with make

[https://twitter.com/hergertme/status/508429188471062529](https://twitter.com/hergertme/status/508429188471062529)

I hope to get my laptop soon and try it.

